

Google Buzz API experimenting with discovery based client libraries - abraham
http://groups.google.com/group/google-buzz-api/browse_thread/thread/d83b1eeb892f2ab2

======
petervandijck
Interesting. Client libraries now no longer have to be kept up to date, but
are up to date automatically with all the functionality that the API exposes.
I wonder if this level of abstraction makes it through to the real world. Just
might. Cool.

